# Official animal of your country/state



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

what is ur country/state's offical animal
For Malaysia ,The orangutan is an official state animal of Sabah,&Malaysia as well.










Hornbill is an official state animal of my state


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ otang utan is also native to Kalimantan/Borneo, Indonesia  

Indonesia's offical *Komodo Dragon*. *Nowhere else but in Indonesia* The World's Largest Lizard kay:


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

GluTTony said:


> the Orangutan is Indonesia's offical animal of Kalimantan/Borneo >( (don't say that we're the copycats cuz its The other way around) :sleepy:


The Orangutan is also an official state animal of Sabah in Malaysia,like i mention before.
btw,major conservation centres in Borneo include those at Semenggok in Sarawak, and Sepilok near Sandakan in Sabah.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orangutan
:cheers:


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

The major conservation centres in Borneo include those at Semenggok in Sarawak, and Sepilok near Sandakan in Sabah doesn't mean that its the offical animal of malaysia. if there was a major conservation center for horses in your Country would you claim that Horses was your's country no right?

oh well you guy can take it we have the Komodo anyways, Bigger and more Unique


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Philippines*

*One of these is supposed to be that "official" animal representation of the Philippines. Otherwise, all of them are. * 

The Philippine Eagle









The Philippine Water Buffalo (Carabao)









or

The Philippine Tarsier


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

This is ours (not endemic, but a symbol also for tourism)


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Canada - Beaver
British Columbia - Kermode bear


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Mainland Denmark - The Swan









Greenland - The Polar Bear









The Faroe Islands - The Ram


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Minnesota State Bird - Common Loon


Minnesota State Fish - Walleye


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

The national animal of Finland is Brown Bear (_Ursus arctos_).


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

In Sweden it's the elk..


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

We have the CARABAO


----------



## Boil My Eggs (May 29, 2006)

England -


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

persian cats ofcourse.


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

I don't know what the English name is, but in Kurdistan we have a lot of these birds. In Kurdish is it "Kew" (speak as: Kaww)


















It is the official animal of Kurdistan


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Can some of you delete some of your pics? It is slowing the thread down considerably. No offense Mr. Denmark but I think we all know what a ram and a polar bear looks like. 
Ok- the official animal of the U.S. is the Bald Eagle.
The state of Georgia is the Bumble Bee and a Mocking Bird
For Florida it is the Alligator.
For Florida it is the Brown Bear.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

^ omg, that first statement was tres funny. thank you. but, im stil going to post a a picture cuz its fun 











V









(the whitetail deer)


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

Ontario provincial bird: Common loon

I have to admit that I didn't know that we had a provincial bird. Apparently we don't have a provincial animal.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

not really an animal but for HK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong's Animal Symbol
Chinese White Dolphin
http://www.wwf.org.hk/eng/conservation/spe_cons/marine/background.html









Source : http://www.pbase.com/fiona_micros/image/4446198


----------

